# Pigeon won't open it's eyes.



## Kats98 (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi guys

I found an adult pigeon sitting on the floor outside my flat yesterday at 7pm - I watched him for about half an hour and realised he wasn't going anywhere so I went out to get him. He flinched when I went over to him but made no real movements to get away. His eye's were shut.
I placed him in a box with a towel and a wrapped hot water bottle and put him in a dark quiet room.
About 4hrs later I tried to give him some water but he wouldn't take any. His eyes were still shut.
There are no signs of injury, both wings are intact and move easily, all tail feathers are there. He's holding his head in place and can stand. He doesn't seem malnourished and his is pooing.
I left him over night with some water which I don't think he's touched - he seems much the same this morning but still won't open his eyes. 
I've tried him with some sugar/salt water this morning but still can't really get him to take anything.

Any ideas?

Kats98


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Have you looked down his throat? Do you see anything other then pink, like yellow lesions?

When you picked him up is he light does his chest bone (keel bone) feel sharp.

The birds needs to be hydrated, you can use a dropper and gently open beak.

Please READ the sticky in the same forum where you posted this thread: Basic Steps to Saving a Pigeon's life


----------



## Kats98 (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks Skyeking

Chest feels fine, throat looks pink - didn't get a great view but managed to get some water into him.
Had a closer look at his eyes they look like they might be a bit crusty.
I spoke to a local rescue centre who thought it might be conjunctivitis, they're going to collect him this afternoon and see if they can do anything for him.

Thanks for your help

Kats98


----------

